# curious on everyones age and onset?



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

got it at 14
now age 20 21 in a month like i give a fuck :roll:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

got it at age 19. 20 now


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

hopefully recovery will be easier for you even ttho 1 year seems like a long time
best of luck to you man


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Unknown.


----------



## yogurt (Jun 16, 2006)

Got it at 19. I smoked marijuana at least twice per week for about a year and a half. A good amount of those resulted in panic attacks and general anxiety problems. I had a sober panic attack one night, and got DR. I'm 21 now (it's about a month or 2 away from being 2 years ago).


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

First onset was probably when I was 19, I just turned 22 and have been DP-free for a few months.


----------



## ash_is_sad (Oct 27, 2007)

16 off and on for 5 years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

16

now i'm 20


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

24 am 25 now


----------



## rich (Apr 26, 2005)

Had a few short term bouts of anxiety (and small amounts of DP) when I was 19 and 20, but these were relieved after therapy both times. I then went a bit mad on ecstasy at a festival last August (I'm now 23) and have felt permanently anxious/DP'd since. It is getting better though and I am starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. But there are times when I think it will never end still.......


----------



## johnnyz (Feb 6, 2008)

17 in the summer of 1978


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Hard to say, about 5-7 it started, 14-17 got much worse. 24.


----------



## songbird (Feb 5, 2008)

I've definitely had it since at least age 6 or 7, possibly earlier. I'v just discovered its an actual disorder - is there hope for me? I'm 45 now


----------



## Dave69001 (Dec 28, 2005)

Had small bouts of it throughout my whole childhood but hit me hard at 17 and has been here ever since, im 20 now. Marijuana triggered it hard, I also get the full on effects most times when I drink alcohol now, even a very small amount like half a pint of beer.


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Trauma, anxiety, depression due to employer's extended violation of my civil rights, age 46. Now age 54, and numb still.Anla


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I think I had some episodes of dp from childhood, but my DPD really started at the age of 19. Now I'm 21.


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm 29 yrs old. I don't know how long I got DP/DR. Probably since early childhood.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

I cant belive how many of us have this


----------



## missing (Aug 6, 2007)

im 24 now soon to be 25 and have had this since i was 20


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

very interesting that many people's onset was around age 19-20


----------



## scaredstupid (Jan 23, 2008)

According to Erikson's stages of human development, identity vs despair is supposed to happen during adolescents. Maybe none of us truly developed our identities in this crucial time period.

I don't think it's good to smoke marijuana before we fully develop our ego/identity. Weak minds and psychedelics just don't mix.


----------



## Digitalbath (Aug 13, 2004)

i was 20 , now im 24... and it feels like ive had this for a decade already


----------



## raphus cucullatus (Feb 6, 2008)

at 19, I'm 21 now.


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

at 19 (LSD) - 52 now

33 years


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow


----------



## Absent (Oct 16, 2004)

DP from 10. Derealisation from about 16/17. Now 42.


----------



## present (Dec 6, 2007)

According to Erikson's stages of human development, identity vs despair is supposed to happen during adolescents. Maybe none of us truly developed our identities in this crucial time period.

I don't think it's good to smoke marijuana before we fully develop our ego/identity. Weak minds and psychedelics just don't mix.

-I definitely"worry" if I will be able to establish some sort of identity unless I come out of this.

If I could feel, I imagine that this thread would be quite depressing...I shut down, went numb, disociatted when I was 21. I am now 35. but I will come out of this soon...


----------



## patrickcolleton (Nov 1, 2007)

Got it when I was 3, now 23. A couple months ago, one night, it went away for the first time in 20 years. It was terrifying. Everything was so intense, I'm used to things feeling like a dream.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

24 and a half now, had it since age 22 - in fact can name the date it all went wrong as it was when i had my seizure 10th dec 2006


----------



## SomthingButNothing.0 (Oct 5, 2021)

I developed it when I was 11, I haven't really been able to find anyone developing it near that age or younger, other than around 14 (I feel like I'm coming off like I'm trying to sound special or something, sorry about that my tones suck) It was pretty difficult not finding anyone your age to relate to having it =/


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was 17 when I experienced the onset of a rare epileptic syndrome. It began with epigastric aura which immediately segued into a temporal lobe seizure. I would have frequent focal seizures over the next 40 years, while remaining undiagnosed. At age 57, while researching British neurological journals, I discovered a case history which matched my own in every minute detail. I was said to be a worst case scenario as my "post ictal psychosis segued into an affective disorder of recurrent major depression." I survived 5 episodes of major depression over 40 years. I had ECT in 2013 and have been depression free since. My only remaining symptoms are occasional migraine aura. My EEGs will remain abnormal for the duration of my life. I am 66 years old.


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> got it at 14
> now age 20 21 in a month like i give a fuck :roll:


It began at age 14. I've had it all my life and am now 69


----------

